# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Εκτροφείς καναρινιών χρώματος εντός του φόρουμ - γνωριμία

## VasilisM

Καλημέρα μιας και το φόρουμ είναι κυρίως τιμπραντόφιλο θα ήθελα ανοίγω το θέμα ώστε να γνωριστούμε όσοι ασχολούμαστε με καναρίνια χρώματος για πιθανές ανταλλαγές για αλλαγή αίματος.Ας αναφέρουμε με τι ράτσες ασχολούμαστε.Ευχαριστώ!!!
Εγώ προς το παρόν έχω ένα ζευγαράκι καφέ κόκκινο μωσαικό με θυληκιά αχάτη κόκκινο μωσαικό που μου έδωσαν 2 θυληκά καφέ κόκκινα μωσαικά!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους συμμετάσχουν στο θέμα  :Happy:

----------


## kostasp

Καλημέρα και από μενα.Εγω εχω τρια ζευγάρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμμικα μωσαικα.Μεχρι στιγμης η αναπαραγωγή?Θα μπορουσαν και καλυτερα....

----------


## xXx

Ασχολούμαι με αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαικού, σατινέ κόκκινα μωσαικού και ιζαμπέλλες κόκκινα μωσαικού.

----------


## Papadopoulos G

Εκτρέφω κι εγώ μερικά καναρίνια χρώματος... τώρα τα έφτασα 9...

----------


## misalouris

Γεια σας είμαι ο Γιάννης ... εκτρέφω και 'γω κυρίως καναρίνια χρώματος και μερικά τύπου. Έχω αρκετά... στην πραγματικότητα έχω οριακά όσα μπορώ να υπηρετήσω. Αν μπορούσα (λίγο νεότερος) θα είχα περισσότερα.

----------

